# Spreader Maintenance



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok so im picking up my spreader this week but I have a few questions about how to keep it running smoothly and keep it running for more then a season or two. 

Can you leave salt in it? Do you have to clean it after every use? What has to be greased or how often?

I bought the dual electric motor air flow with chain driven conveyor.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

Maintenance is a pain never leave salt in it wash it out after every use i spray used drain oil on all the metal parts after every use grease as needed and at the end of the year clean any rust and give it some touch up paint.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

I agree, never leave salt in your spreader. Do yourself a favor and get some Fluid Film!!! You probably won't need too much during the season, but coat all metal areas good for the off season. Then, next year, you should be rust free and get many years use out of it.


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

we have 8 spreaders right now. over the summer all were garaged, for the most part kept out of the sun and elements. Some were well maintained, some were pulled off the truck and still had clumps of salt in the engine compartment etc.
The mechanic prepped 5 real easy, and the other 3 is taking him a day a piece to repair.

What I did with four of the units was to empty after each storm, powerwash the hopper, conveyer, bushings, engine compartment, etc. The units are mounted on 4x4 to keep them off the deck of the flatbed, this also helps with getting all the salt off, and even being able to spray underneath the conveyor, where alot of salt sits.

After the unit is cleaned, we grease all the fittings, until the grease oozes out of the bushings. This pushes all the water out from inside the bearing, increasing the life of it.

Then I use NAPA chain lube and spray down the conveyor, the two chains that run the spreader, and the metal on the engine.

At the end of the season, at the end of March, after taking the units off the truck, we really cleaned the spreaders well, and again reapplied the grease and chain lube. 

Where as in the past, the mechanic would have to replace the two #40 chains that run the conveyor and spinner, we could have kept those on these spreaders as there was very little rust on them just a few weeks ago. And as far as engine components, these spreaders were fine.

The other units, less maintained needed to have the seized, rusted #40 chain cut and replaced, carbs replaced, battery cables replaced, as they were completely corroded.

Long story short, the amount of time you spend on preventative maintenance will keep you on the road alot longer, with very little expense at the end of the off season.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We do lot checks 7 days a week, every morning before 6 am, so a ton or two of salt is left in our one truck all the time, but it's kept in a heated shop. If your not using it the next day, the best way is just to empty it, you'll avoid alot of problems. Since your salter is new, this is the most important time to oil underneath and then all the other metal parts. We grease ours after every couple of storms, a couple shots of grease will keep the water out. Just wash it off, when you wash your truck and then a few times threw the winter wash the inside out and you'll be fine. The most important clean up is in the spring, spend the time washing it, it will be worth it. When clean we run the bed chain and put on Krown, Rust Check or FF. Also we spray the rest of the salter very liberally. This is also a good time to oil your truck and blade.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't leave salt in the hopper, wash thoroughly after every storm, grease all roller bearings after every wash and use a spray grease on the conveyor, Use a good chain lube on the #40 chains, WD-40 constantly on anything that is not stainless like the bearing housings, conveyor adjusters, gear boxes, etc,etc. Our Air-Flo is 5 years old and we have not replaced a single part yet!


----------

